# Retro fit electric choke 67 GTO



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

Anyone ever use Carb Junkys or Mike's Carburetor Parts ?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Cliff's High Performance. 


Cliffs High Performance Quadrajets – Quadrajet Rebuild Kits, Cabruretor Parts, Quadrajet Rebuilding, Quadrajet Parts, Bushing Kits, Carb Tuning



Do you have the original QJ? Don't believe those with a divorced choke can be adapted


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

The main body is from 71' 455 Buick but the air horn where choke assembly is, is from my 67 GTO. I'll try all three by phone tomorrow and post what each said. With headers there isn't much heat getting up top to activate the thermal spring on the original choke. I'm reluctant to install manual choke but may have to go that route. If I was in Ontario California and not Canada......


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

Told Carb Junkeys what I had, they said no problem. I just placed my order. Will post results after installing in the spring.


----------

